# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

## ستيفن وورغو

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
بعد لحظات اعادة تسجيل الباشا وشطب طارق مختار 
بعد ان اتكتشفه انه مصاب برباط صليبي بعد الكشف عليه بالرنين المغتاطيسي بالامس
*

----------


## ابولين

*احلا خبر سمعتة اليوم  حباب الباشا اسد الكداد الزام 0000 وطارق بلا وانجلا طارق مرض الحمد لله الراح ماهو شبة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا مازن علي الاخبار و حباب الباشا
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الحمد الله والله انا الهله هله مسكتني
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*مشكور يا رائع على الخبر الجميل
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*تسلم كتير والله
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لماذا الابقاء علي طمبل ؟

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خبر   جمييييييييييييييييييل  نتمنى   يكون  حقيقة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اجمل خبر و بالذات خبر تجديد عقد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*إعادة تسجيل الباشا خبر مية المية.. شطب طارق مختار قرار موفق.. الإبقاء علي طمبل قرار غير موفق ومازالت الجودية تلعب دورها للأسف!!!!!.
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مبرووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور ستيفن وارغو و عشان تكتمل الفرحة نتمنى و بعد الوجبة الدسمة دي نحبس بي وورغو
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

لماذا الابقاء علي طمبل ؟



 

   ههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااو هع هع
الفكي القلتو داك تزكرو شكلو كارب بالحيل
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور علي الاخبار الجميله ياحبيبنا
ولماذا الابقاء علي طمبل هذا هو السوال المحير ظاتو ياامام
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*آخر خبر وقبل قليل:
 تم شطب طارق مختار واعادة قيد العجب ومحمد كمال، وسيتم إعادة قيد الباشا بعد قليل
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انا سوداني انا
					

آخر خبر وقبل قليل:
تم شطب طارق مختار واعادة قيد العجب ومحمد كمال، وسيتم إعادة قيد الباشا بعد قليل



 
 حبيبنا سوداني سلامات مشكووووووووووور علي الخبر الرائع 
نتمني الباشا يلحق برفقائه 
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 حبيبنا سوداني سلامات مشكووووووووووور علي الخبر الرائع 
نتمني الباشا يلحق برفقائه 



سلامات مناوي:
ان شاء الله....
وقبل منتصف الليل بإذن الله
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وارغو    خبره   أيه  ياصفوه   اليوم  آخر   يوم   فى  التسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

وارغو    خبره   أيه  ياصفوه   اليوم  آخر   يوم   فى  التسجيلات



تم شطب طارق لتحويل باسكال لخانات المحليين واعادة وارغو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نحنا معاك ياانا سوداني وقاعديين لي 12 ادينا الجديد طوالي ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

نحنا معاك ياانا سوداني وقاعديين لي 12 ادينا الجديد طوالي ياغالي



لكن انت قلت السهر ماكويس!!!
عموما الباشا فى الطريق للإتحاد
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انا سوداني انا
					

لكن انت قلت السهر ماكويس!!!

عموما الباشا فى الطريق للإتحاد



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نعمل شنو بس دا الباشا لازم نساهر ليه وواغو كمان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انا سوداني انا
					

لكن انت قلت السهر ماكويس!!!





ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
دى قلبت فيها الهوبه يا سودانى
انا شفت العنوان لكن ما مريت على البوست لسه
قول لى مرتضى لا تنهى عن خلق وتاتى مثله . . . .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
دى قلبت فيها الهوبه يا سودانى
انا شفت العنوان لكن ما مريت على البوست لسه
قول لى مرتضى لا تنهى عن خلق وتاتى مثله . . . .



 هههههههههههههههههههه والله ياضميرك الباشا ووارغو ديل مافي زول غيرم ساهرو بي
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههه والله ياضميرك الباشا ووارغو ديل مافي زول غيرم ساهرو بي




طيب هاك الخبر دا:
استيفن وورغو يدخل الكشوفات الحمراء مجددا وجماهير المريخ تعبر عن فرحتها بعودة النسر النيجري!!!

اعاد فريق المريخ قبل قليل قيد نجميه الكابتن فيصل العجب والحارس محمد كمال ، وفي المقابل قام المريخ بشطب لاعبه طارق مختار ، واكمل المريخ كذلك اجراءاة اعادة نجمه النيجيري استيفن وورغو العائد من فترة اعارة 8 شهور قضاها في فريق الاهلي الليبي ، وعبرت عدد من جماهير المريخ التي حضرت اجراءات التسجيل عن فرحتها باعادة تسجيل النسر النيجري بجانب اعادة قيد الكابتن فيصل عجب .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر الله أكبر
مشكوووور يا سودانى على الاخبار المفرحة
ليلتنا فل !!
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*تمت اعادة قيد الباشا....
 وفي ذلك ضحد لكل الشائعات....
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*المغادرين الفريق: حسن جزيرة وطارق مختار، وتم إعادة قيد كل من سفاري والعجب ومحمد كمال والباشا، وتم تسجيل إيدكو المجنس (في خانة جزيرة) إستيفن وورغو في خانة اللاعب باسكال بعد تجنيسه (في خانتة طارق مختار)ـ
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتنا
ومشكورين علي الاخبار الرائعة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أجمل  الأخبار   وجمعه   بالجد  سعيده   أعادة   قيد   وارغو    والباشا  والعجب
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*صباحية مباركة يا مريخاب

شكرا انا سوداني انا يا وارغو 

يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووووور على الخبار التفرح
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

صباحية مباركة يا مريخاب

شكرا انا سوداني انا يا وارغو 

يا جميل



 

 اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*حباب الباشا وحظ أوفر لود مختار احتهدت وقدمت الكثير ربنا يوفقك في مكان أخر
*

----------


## asimayis

*مشكور يا رااائع ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*صاحبكم ودالبقعة ما متعود على سهر الليل زي اخونا ضميرك الليل كلو ينجض في البيض ويكوس في الشمارات:cooking:
انا غايتو بحب المتاوقة من الدغش لكن الليلة فرحتوني جنس فرحة 
ربنا يفرحكم دنيا واخره
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبروك لكل الصفوة . . . نسأل الله يوفقهم جميعاً و يسعد بهم الصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احلى حاجه طارق مختار زعلان من الشطبل وقال انا كويس ومامصاب
والرنين المغنطيسي عملتو يادوب امبارح يعرفو نتيجته وهي مااعلنوها لسه كيف 
الزول ده نسى انو في حاجه اسمها تكنولوجيا يعني تكشف هسه بعد دقايق تلقى النتيجة قدامك وللا شنو ؟؟
يازول ربنا فكانا منك
كان في حسنة واحدة في تسجيلات يونيو ده حتكون شطب طارق مختار كبكابه ده
*

----------


## مناوي

* الحمد لله اتخارجنا من  ماسووووووووووورة 
باقي ماسوووووووورة اخري (طمبل )
*

----------

